# Where are you going for the Long weekend?



## THEPOET (May 1, 2007)

So...where are you off to?

We are off on Sat morning to join friends at the Derbyshire DA (C&CC) Rally at Darley Dale in Derbyshire. Then on Monday, we are moving via the Crich Tramway Museum to near Cottesmore, Rutland, for the night before having a look round Burghley House Stamford. Then home.

Pete


----------



## Levvo001 (Jun 11, 2009)

CC Site at Cheddar on Saturday, look at the caves and cheese Sunday, Glastonbury Monday then home. Weather forecast not exactly over tempting but hey!


----------



## brillopad (Mar 4, 2008)

Hamble. Dennis


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Hamble.Phil


----------



## Alfa_Scud (Sep 27, 2006)

Lodge Barn, Settle CCC THS. 
Up to Hutton Roof for the fell race on Saturday, relaxing with maybe a bike ride on Sunday, then over to Austwick for the Austwick Amble fell race on BH Monday, followed by a barby.
All in all a relaxing weekend :lol:


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Hamble :lol: :lol: 8) with Dennis & Phil (and several others.....)


----------



## Autumn (Jul 9, 2006)

Off for a week's painting holiday in Norfolk, by the sea, with arty friends. The person who organised the house we will stay in got the numbers wrong and one of our party was going to have to stay home. Hey, I said eagerly, I can sleep in my 'van. So everyone's happy. I think they are going to let me into the house for meals :roll: .

Autumn


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

C&CC rally at Pevensey and in-law visiting.
Gerry


----------



## LisaB (Apr 24, 2009)

On the drive packing the van ready for Tuesday :lol:


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

bognormike said:


> Hamble :lol: :lol: 8) with Dennis & Phil (and several others.....)


I didn't know you were going Mike 8O Think I'll go to France instead :lol: :lol:

& I don't want a "conference" about League football either :wink: :lol:


----------



## dinger (Jul 30, 2007)

*this weekend*

kelvedon Hatch..... CC&C

Sat.... general mooching about

Sunday..........WEMBERLEE........WEMBERLEE...  
come you Daggers

Mon..  or


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

moblee said:


> bognormike said:
> 
> 
> > Hamble :lol: :lol: 8) with Dennis & Phil (and several others.....)
> ...


won't mention it unless provoked 8) :lol: :lol:

Hope the weather is good, forecast isn't very special. It was wet this morning at Ashurst in the Forest, and along the A27, but cleared up this afternoon - we're catching up with office things & washing before going off tomorrow :wink:


----------



## GypsyRose (May 9, 2005)

Off in the morning to Tintern!!


----------



## geordie01 (Apr 20, 2006)

berwick


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Sat,Vovo Doncaster to purchas Lady p a new car.
Sun. Clearing a space and setting up for a new Gazebo at the bottom of the garden
Mon, Sit on the front watching the traffic back up from thre A1


dave p


----------



## Dinks123 (Apr 20, 2010)

Hamble - then on Friday off to Lake Garda! Di and Clive


----------



## mygalnme (Jul 12, 2009)

Hi Pete, if you come across my cousin, Brian Heaps at Derby DA say hello  We off to CCC rally at Humberston....anybody else?? call for a drink if so :lol: Have a good one folks wherever you go..
Margaret


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Hamble with Ramos, Mike, Viv, Dawn with Dennis & Phil, (and several others.....) oops missed Dinks out Hi Dinks :wink: 
Locovan (Mavis)


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

We're just going about forty mile up the road from where we live to a really nice five van site near Saffron Walden. 8) Hopefully the weather is not to bad so I can get on me Brompton and sniff out a few decent pubs for some of that luverly real ale.  

steve


----------



## bookworm (Dec 8, 2008)

Twickenham to watch England stuff the Barbarians!! (Hopefully  )


----------



## jimmyd0g (Oct 22, 2009)

The beauty of being retired & married to a teacher (who has a full week off work) means that we don't have to do anything this weekend other than listen to news reports of endless traffic jams & poor weather. However on Wednesday, when the traffic jams have disappeared & the heatwave recommences :lol: :lol: :lol: , we are off up to Keswick for a few days.


----------



## CatherineandSteve (Dec 20, 2005)

Hi 

We are of to Eddie's pad,sorry Cornish farm :roll: for a relaxing few days hopefully :wink:

Looks like it is going to be a good barbecue on Saturday


----------



## JackieP (Oct 15, 2006)

I bet we're going the shortest distance of all of youse.....

We're going over our garden wall to the pub carpark at the back of the house. The landlord has let us put the van there so we can do loads of jobs that we've been putting off all winter. We too will be listening to the radio reports of tailbacks and traffic jams! 

Wherever you're headed - have fun!


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

Gigrin Farm with North Warwicks DA C&CC THS, have been going here for 18 years, its a wonderful place.

If anyone interested.

www.gigrin.co.uk


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

Off to our home in Southern France for the week after work tomorrow. Yippee!


----------



## bowlty (Dec 28, 2009)

hi
off to invercauld caravan club site, never been but have been told is nice
bowlty


----------



## squirdle (Jun 24, 2009)

Going to C&CC site at Minehead on Monday for 5 days.


----------



## colpot (Jun 9, 2008)

Off to France on Saturday 0045hrs - for a long week


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Our first real outing besides last Satdy nite in the New forest will be 4 days at Kaims Country Park near Alnwick Castle Friday evening to Tuesday lunch


----------



## shedbrewer (Jan 6, 2007)

*where are we all going for the Bank Holiday*

Hi all, seems like everyone is going somewhere nice over the next week or so. Patty & I are doing a similar, Patty is Catering Manager, ( school cook ) locally, so we have a full week away. Leaving tomorrow, Friday, after school, heading for Taunton,O/N in lorry park, free, then Sunday off to the Bell Inn Camping near Frome, lots of lovely Hobgoblin Real Ale, on draught. Monday to Bath, Weds to Tewkesbury, Fri and Sat at Cheddar CC site,,,,then home Sunday,,,looking forward to it all. Jack & Patty, Cornwall


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Samll change of plan, motorhome failed MOT today. My fault, failed to spot a damaged shock absorber and failed to put it in early. Always put vehicles in for MOT 4 week early except this one.
Consequence is that we cannot get away as the MOT is due before we ge home.
Sometimes I feel such a fool.
Gerry


----------



## LPDrifter (Aug 17, 2005)

Salthill, Co Galway tonight. (Hi Brendan Maureen & Jim)
Doolin, Co Clare tomorrow night until Monday.


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

Hamble with many others and then Wareham C&CC Holiday Site

Carol


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

Tescos to get food for a BBQ in the back garden if the weather is good enough. Bank holidays are now best spent at home since the kids no longer like going anywhere as they miss their friends - and if we do go anywhere we will probably get stuck in traffic somewhere.


----------



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

The Mendips, at a friend disused quarry not far from Priddy


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Tonight setting off for France, so will spend the evening on M25, no doubt you radio listeners will hear about us :roll: :roll: 

Tunnel crossing around 9pm, fingers crossed. 

Home a week on Monday as teachers are having on of their special days on the Monday so not back till Tuesday.  

At the moment Vendee but has moved from Southern Brittany , trouble is temperature around Vannes is looking better than La Rochelle area but they look like they are getting less rain --- Ohhh decisions decisions!!!!!

Whatever it will be great as it always is. 

Mandy


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Working Saturday AM, shopping PM
Working Monday 9-5pm bah humbug!

Enjoy yourselves everyone.


----------



## THEPOET (May 1, 2007)

Wherever you are going, far and wide, abroad or staying at home. Have a great weekend, stay safe, drive safe, give us all a wave and we will see you all back on here in a few days time.

Pete


----------



## wendyandjohn (Feb 14, 2009)

Off to Boston in Lincolnshire. It takes about 6 hours from down here in South Wales, but we are going for the week. Hubby is just in the shower after work and I'm on here !!!. Enjoy the weekend everyone. And don't forget to wave


----------



## Ian-rapido (Mar 24, 2009)

We decided after the last Bank hol that we would stay home this Bank hol because of the traffic and busy sites, however, SWMBO just rang me to say that she now wants to go away as she feels it odd to be home on a bank holiday :? 

I now have the job of finding somewhere to stay :lol: 

Probably go tomorrow afternoon back Tuesday evening or Wednesday morning to miss the Monday chaos. Probably go down to Pembrokeshire for the weekend, anyone know of anywhere in that area with space? :lol:

Hope everyone has a good weekend 

Ian


----------



## pete4x4 (Dec 20, 2006)

Staying at home this weekend as off to Germany next Friday so thought better get vehicle ready instead plus there is a weekend Beer festival in Northampton to attend


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Hope everyone has a good time. We've not planned anything J golfing tomorrow am, have suggested a C&CC rally in Hornsea, then he can walk to the club but he was not impressed. Now about to peruse holiday/weekend sites so we can try out the new solar panel.
Sue


----------



## lins (Sep 29, 2008)

Hi i am working all weekend  STill never mind had a great weekend last week at cs nr feock,(truro)Wall to wall sun, lambs ,ducks,great walks and peace and quiet.Had site all to ourselfs.  lin.


----------



## lins (Sep 29, 2008)

Hi i am working all weekend  STill never mind had a great weekend last week at cs nr feock,(truro)Wall to wall sun, lambs ,ducks,great walks and peace and quiet.Had site all to ourselfs.  lin.


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Well, here we are, sitting in the van at Filey. It is persisting down, but not too cold.
Arrived, parked, on ramps, had tea and couple of cuppas, entertainment has been watching 2 tuggers who arrived at the same time, they seem to have suspended setting up till the weather improves, glad I went back for my waterproof coat, had 2 lots of trousers with me though.
Forecast is for improvement tomorrow, hope it has got it right, forgot the wellies :lol: 
Wherever you all are enjoy, remember skin is waterproof :wink: 
Sue


----------



## BLF (Feb 23, 2010)

Heading back towards Aberdeen after touring Wales, Cornwall and Devon. Great times.


----------

